# Block heater for l245dt



## Bleecker (Oct 20, 2010)

How can I tell if my L245dt has a factory block heater installed? If it doesn't, which is better, magnetic or the dipstick type?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All I know is that mine, on my John Deere 990, which was installed by the dealer, is inside one of the freeze plugs in the block. This is the route I would go if possible.


----------



## jcaravalho (Oct 1, 2010)

dunno mine came with it installed the plug hangs out on the left side towards the steering column


----------



## jimmoser (Aug 31, 2010)

My L245DT has the knob on the left side of the console that you pull out in cold, cold weather. It relieves compression when starting in cold weather. The glow plugs themselves should handle the cold within reason. I've seen stashed AC plug along the engine for block heaters but have been under the impression that Diesels- with glow plug and some fuel stablizier should work. Right now with the cold, your fuel is probably gelling up. I just got the manuals and I'll look for more details. Hope this comes close to addressing your needs. Jim


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

Bleecker said:


> How can I tell if my L245dt has a factory block heater installed? If it doesn't, which is better, magnetic or the dipstick type?


if your engine seems like it's bearely turning over in cold weather and is difficult starting, you might consider adding a block heater. (This assumes that your battery is fully charged and the starter, the starter cables, and connections are clean and in good working order.)

Tractor block heaters are usuually installed in a core plug hole or in a threaded hole in the side of the block (our NH TD95D has the later, our Ford 4610 the former). The cord is deatchable but most people leave it attached and fasten it with a plastic tie. The block heaters are much better than lower radiator hose heaters, magnetic heaters, and dip stick heaters. They heat the coolant in the water jacket surrounding the cylinders so the cylinders and the residual oil on the cylinder walls iare warmed, reducing the torque required to turn a cold engine over in cold ambient conditions. I have found magnetic heaters to be useless for engine starting and dip stick heaters are usually so under powered as to not be effective. 
I have no experience with lower radiator hose heaters or tank heaters.On the face of it, tank heaters seem like good alternative but they tend to be bulky and require brackets, hose taps, and hoses , etc to install.

If you are having a difficult time starting in cold weather, I would strongly recommend a block heater.


----------

